# ADSL+ modem and Wi-Fi router recommendation.



## indi.anupam (Jun 17, 2016)

I'm kind of looking for a replacement and am really confused of the options available so I need suggestion from experts out there!


I've a Linksys WAG200G ADSL model which had a 54Mbps wifi speed and a fair range.


Since there are a fair number wi-fi devices including 5 network cams, I'm looking for a good modem with nice range (to cover approx area of 1000 Sq Ft) and equal or above wi-fi speeds of 300Mbps. I have a 5Mbps ADSL+ Intrenet connection from state owned BSNL India.

Budget is approx 5-9K.


I'm looking for a combination of a good ADSL+ modem and Wi-Fi router. Thanks for all the suggestions.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 17, 2016)

First decide what type of setup you want:
1.adsl wifi router type:A single device acting as adsl modem as well as wifi router.
2.wired adsl modem+1(or 2) wifi routers:a cheap wired adsl modem connected to a good wifi router.This gives the flexibility of adding another wifi router if range is inadequate while still keeping within budget.

P.S.moving this to networking section.


----------



## indi.anupam (Jun 18, 2016)

whitestar_999 said:


> First decide what type of setup you want:
> 1.adsl wifi router type:A single device acting as adsl modem as well as wifi router.
> 2.wired adsl modem+1(or 2) wifi routers:a cheap wired adsl modem connected to a good wifi router.This gives the flexibility of adding another wifi router if range is inadequate while still keeping within budget.
> 
> P.S.moving this to networking section.



Thanks for your reply, if I can get you a clear picture. 

Because this setup is for my home and all the cams are within a 30 meter area and the current setup gives me a single bar in the furthest room and a fair area of the garden so I am primarily looking for improvement in wireless network speeds and if possible a bit improvement in range but network speed is a priority.

Only problem with current modem+router (Linksys WAG200G) is, it sometimes get overwhelmed and cam frame rates drop drastically and become useless !!

So I want an improved device but I prefer a similar (better) modem+router combination, I'm open to option two as well but will certainly go for option one, if it improves speeds and maintain the range.

Thanks..


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 19, 2016)

If speed is the priority then this is the only AC1750 ADSL wifi modem+router I could find on major Indian shopping sites:
TPLINK AC1750 ARCHER D7 ADSL2+Modem Router (Dual Band) - Buy TPLINK AC1750 ARCHER D7 ADSL2+Modem Router (Dual Band) Online at Low Price in India - Amazon.i
As for the 1st negative comment about not being able to establish a 16mbps ADSL connection,I can tell you this that even achieving 11mbps on an adsl connection in India is very difficult & definitely almost impossible on a BSNL line.
TP-Link Archer D7 AC1750 review - CNE


----------



## indi.anupam (Jun 19, 2016)

whitestar_999 said:


> If speed is the priority then this is the only AC1750 ADSL wifi modem+router I could find on major Indian shopping sites:
> TPLINK AC1750 ARCHER D7 ADSL2+Modem Router (Dual Band) - Buy TPLINK AC1750 ARCHER D7 ADSL2+Modem Router (Dual Band) Online at Low Price in India - Amazon.i
> As for the 1st negative comment about not being able to establish a 16mbps ADSL connection,I can tell you this that even achieving 11mbps on an adsl connection in India is very difficult & definitely almost impossible on a BSNL line.
> TP-Link Archer D7 AC1750 review - CNE



Thanks for the reply. I did check this one out however is there a second and third best, hopefully from Linksys or Netgear?

I have used D-Link and I know for fact that D-Link and TPLink have their set of problems and their Web UI is not good at all!!

- - - Updated - - -

Although this one is not dual band but it seems to fulfill all of my requirements, also available on Amazon, does this look ok?

1. Netgear 606449104189 D6000 Dsl / Adsl Support (Ac750 Mbps) Wifi Dsl Modem Router - Buy Netgear 606449104189 D6000 Dsl / Adsl Support (Ac750 Mbps) Wifi Dsl Modem Router Online at Low Price in India - Amazon.i

2. D3600 | Modem Routers | Networking | Home | NETGEA
Netgear N600 Wifi Dsl Modem Router - Buy Netgear N600 Wifi Dsl Modem Router Online at Low Price in India - Amazon.i


There is a younger brother to this one as well and I must say pretty cheap but not sure will serve the purpose!!
3. Netgear D1500 N300 WiFi DSL Built-in ADSL2+ Modem Router (Black) - Buy Netgear D1500 N300 WiFi DSL Built-in ADSL2+ Modem Router (Black) Online at Low Price in India - Amazon.i

What is your expert opinion


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 19, 2016)

N300,N600 & N750 are old standards now.Getting at least a decent AC standard modem/router is the norm now-a-days.There aren't any good detailed reviews about D6000.It is your choice but in my opinion spending 5.5k on a device with no proven good range or track record is not recommended.I suggest reading comments regarding range on whatever model you are considering.Minimum one should get is a model with two 5dBi antennas clearly mentioned in product page specifications at the company website(don't just go by flipkart specifications).


----------

